# Percutaneous fixation distal tibia fx?



## hencked (Feb 12, 2010)

Patient has a Salter-Harris III distal tibia fracture with fibular fracture, Weber C.  Closed reduction was performed and two 3.5mm partialy threaded cannulated screws were placed with excellent purchase.  These were placed in percutaneous fashion.  Alignment was achieved.  The fibula lined up nicely after reduction of the tibia.  
What code would be appropriate?  I'm looking at 27756-Percutaneous skeletal fixation of tibial shaft fracture(w/wo fibula fracture).  I'm thinking this is just the distal part of the shaft....is that correct?  27825 didn't seem right, closed treatment.
Any guidance would be appreciated.


----------



## twosmek (Feb 15, 2010)

i would check to see if he dictated that he made an incision. If so then you technically can code for an open internal fixation if he needed to make an incision to place the screws and I would us ea code for the distal tib/fib like maybe 27814, hard to say without the films and the exact place of the fracture. but it sounds more like an ankle fracture. I would probably ask the MD to find out exactly where. Sorry wish I could be more help.


----------

